# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Κλουβιά - Γενική φροντίδα >  Παρουσίαση χώρων εκτροφής

## ninos

Στο θέμα αυτό θα βάζουμε φωτογραφίες από τους χώρους εκτροφής μας, καθώς επίσης μπορούμε να αναφέρουμε και λίγα πράγματα για αυτούς.

----------


## ninos

*Πλάτος* - 1,10m
*Ύψος -*0,50m
*Βάθος -*0,50m
*Απόσταση από το έδαφος* - περίπου 80cm

Τα πάντα είναι διπλά (ποτίστρες, αυγοθήκες κτλ) ώστε να αποφεύγονται οι τσακωμοί. Εαν με το καλό φτιάξω και το δεύτερο ζευγαράκι, η κλούβα θα χωρίσει στην μέση με μη οπτικό χώρισμα και κάθε ζευγάρι θα έχει χώρο 55X50X50.




Η εικόνα της κλούβας την περίοδο αναπαραγωγής. 

Στην περίοδο της αναπαραγωγής θα βγει το χώρισμα και οι καρδερίνες θα λάβουν και τους 2 ορόφους της κλούβας,  έτσι ώστε κάθε ζευγάρι να αποκτήσει τον μέγιστο χώρο. Αυτή την στιγμή στον κάτω όροφο της κλούβας είναι καναρίνια, τα οποία στην αναπαραγωγή θα τοποθετηθούν σε 60άρες ζευγαρώστρες. 




Ελπίζω να σας αρέσει. Ευπρόσδεκτη κάθε παρατήρηση, αρνητική ή θετική.

----------


## jk21

Οπως ηταν καποτε που ειχε μεσα καποιο χαρουμενο ζευγαρακι .Θα προσεθετα αν αλλαζα κατι ,ενα δενδρακι απο ψευτικα κλαδια πευκου ,τα οποια θα ηταν δεμενα πανω σε συρμα ,στηριγμενο στο πανω και κατω καγκελο της κλουβας .Στην ουσια ειχε γινει στην πορεια ,οταν ειχα βγαλει τα μεσα δενδρακια (τα ειχα αφησει ενα διαστημα αποτιστα και χαλασανε ) .Ηταν το μερος που επελεγαν για να νοιωθουν ασφαλεια τα πουλια και συνηθιζανε να κουρνιαζουνε .Για μενα σιγουρα επαιζε σημασια ,η επιλογη μου να μην υπαρχει στο μισο του χωρου πατος και να αισθανονται τα πουλια ,οτι ηταν μακρια απο το εδαφος (αποσταση πατου απο αυτο ,σχεδον 1.5 μετρο ).Στο βαθος υπηρχαν κορνιζες με φωτο φυσικου περιβαλλοντος (φυλλωσια ,αμυγδαλιες ) δημιουργημενες με εκτυπωμενο χαρτι ,πανω σε χαρτονι και επενδυμενο με το γνωστο διαφανες αυτοκολλητο που ντυνονται τα βιβλια στο σχολειο .Οι πατηθρες στην πορεια ειχαν αντικατασταθει με σχοινι και 1-2 φυσικες πατηθρες απο ξυλο .Συνολικο μηκος κλουβας γυρω στο 1.20 και κατι .Υψος 50 ποντους ,βαθος 50 ποντους

----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## lagreco69

Για ενα ζευγαρακι η κλασικη 76αρα ζευγαρωστρα. 

Tα καρδερινακια ειναι on the way..  :Happy:

----------


## ninos

έκανα κάποιες αλλαγές στον χώρο.

*Κλούβα* *#Post1*

1oς όροφος, καρδερίνες 
2ος όροφος,  δύο αρσενικά timbrados με χώρισμα 




*Ραφιέρα Dexion* με 90άρες ζευγαρώστρες

Στα πλάγια και από πίσω έχει ντυθεί με πολυκαρβονικό
Μπροστά, υπάρχει πόρτα με σήτα, όπως φαίνεται στα αριστερά

1ος & 2ος όροφος,καρδερίνες
3 όροφος, στα αριστερά θηλυκά timbrados και στα δεξιά ένα καρδερίνοκάναρο

----------

